# Identify a Cherry Valley engine & tender



## wartimecollectables.com (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey all! Getting back into trains after a few years hiatus and new to your forum. I bought a small train collection and it came with a massive steam engine and tender with road name The Cherry Valley Route CV4031 but no maker name. Fits on my 0 guage layout though I don't see a center rail pick up? HELP!?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It looks like a 2-rail O-gauge train.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

could it be a brass engine...most of the 4-10-2's I see are always done in brass


----------



## wartimecollectables.com (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, O guage... no clue how I managed to hit S when I aimed for O!|
Can the moderators move it?
I've read a bit about brass but don't know anything about it. Can ya'll shed more light on 2 rail O, brass, and hopefully maker and value of this fella? THANKS


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How come you didn't post a picture of under the engine too?

A mod can move it, I am on it, be back in a few.

Nice looking Locomotive.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The only thing I can find that looks close to your engine is, Williams engines by Samhongsa.

They are brass 2 rail.

The Cherry Valley line RR.
New York state?

Show the bottom of the engine if you can.


----------



## wartimecollectables.com (Sep 21, 2012)

Oops, here ya go... thanks!


----------



## wartimecollectables.com (Sep 21, 2012)

Appears to be a Sunset Models brass from an email I received from a fellow model train enthusiast.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wartimecollectables.com said:


> Appears to be a Sunset Models brass from an email I received from a fellow model train enthusiast.


First time I saw your new picture.

Could be Sunset also, in my searching I found that Samhongsa (made in Korea) did O gauge brass.
I think they made them for different sellers also, I am not sure.
Sunset in HO seems to have a lot more fine detail then what yours is showing. But it is HO.

I can find a lot of 2-10-2's in HO but none in O. 

I found some 2-8-2's & 2-8-4's brass O, but no 2-10-2's in O gauge.

What are you going to do with it? Sell it?


Edit, I just noticed by the new picture yours is a 4-10-2, back to searching.:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That one # made a big difference.

One from the auction site,
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/9421429

I found this site in my searching that has a bunch of O brass loco's too,

http://www.alleghenyscale.com/o scale/O Scale Brass Steam Locomotives.htm

This one has some O, you have to search for them on the site there.
http://www.precisionscaleco.com/

This one has a 2 rail Precision and a 2 rail from Westside models,
http://www.brasstrains.com/classic/Trains/Scales/O-Scale


But the pickings are pretty slim for brass O gauge.
Probably a Sunset like you were e mailed.
It still could be Samhongsa made for Sunset?

If you find out different in the future come back and post what you find, please.


----------



## wartimecollectables.com (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks all! Think we are narrowing it down but wow what a journey for one train. No, this isn't a keeper. Will be offering for sale at some point... or trade for 3 rail 0 guage


----------

